# A really good list of bushing and template threads



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I don't know how I found this list but here it is...
Guide Bushings and Templates [Archive] - Router Forums
I tried to find it by search the routerforums site but I couldn't locate it. I just stumbled on it in a google search. Anyway, I've been reading the threads all day and they are really great and have tons of good information.
Just thought I should share.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sofasurfer

This a text ver. only of the same thing listed on the forum..
==========
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/
========



sofasurfer said:


> I don't know how I found this list but here it is...
> Guide Bushings and Templates [Archive] - Router Forums
> I tried to find it by search the routerforums site but I couldn't locate it. I just stumbled on it in a google search. Anyway, I've been reading the threads all day and they are really great and have tons of good information.
> Just thought I should share.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

O, woops!!
Sure takes a while to learn your way around this place


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I don't know how I found this list but here it is...
> Guide Bushings and Templates [Archive] - Router Forums
> I tried to find it by search the routerforums site but I couldn't locate it. I just stumbled on it in a google search. Anyway, I've been reading the threads all day and they are really great and have tons of good information.
> Just thought I should share.


There are many of my postings included in your list. I have been trying to get some interested in the use of the template guides. Just as a reminder; there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode, with the aid of template guides. Check out the material below.
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------

